# My '56 Black Phantom build..Tuco..in the pages of Ol' Skool Rodz magazine



## Smoopy's (Oct 14, 2014)

hey guys, just thought I would share this. My build-off bike from last year A.K.A. "Tuco" has a full feature in  issue #67 of Ol' Skool Rodz magazine. I believe your local newsstand has it now!!...anyway, to me it's a big deal since this puts bicycles in the limelight right along with the custom car/ hot rod culture..I just hope it leads to many more bikes being featured along with the talented builders who build them...big thanks to Alan a.k.a. "DecoTriumph" for the write-up and opportunity. .here's the issue:


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 14, 2014)

*Congrats man*

I actually read that mag. Cool bike man.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 17, 2014)

I saw the mag.  There were actually words in it?


----------



## CeeBee (Oct 18, 2014)

That was a smart move giving those two tubes to Alan at just cost plus 10%.  He returned the favor very nicely!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2014)

*Nice build*

I was at the store on Wednesday waiting for an rx to be filled and wondered over to the magazine rack. Picked up an issue of this magazine and seen your bike. It's a very tasteful build. Great to see it amongst the killer rat rods. Good for you man. Rob.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 21, 2014)

Very cool,congrats ! I will have to take a look for that mag.


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 31, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> I was at the store on Wednesday waiting for an rx to be filled and wondered over to the magazine rack. Picked up an issue of this magazine and seen your bike. It's a very tasteful build. Great to see it amongst the killer rat rods. Good for you man. Rob.



Thanks bud..


----------

